# How did you handle being unable to wear your wedding ring.



## SweetAltina (May 30, 2013)

About a year ago I stopped being able to wear my wedding ring because of my pregnancy. My ring got so tight I took it off in fear of it getting stuck on me and having to cut it off.

How did everyone handle this happening or basically how do you handle being unable to wear your ring on your finger? did you put it on a chain around your neck? Did you buy a cheap imitation one to wear around? Did you just go without?

I've still some weight to lose before the ring fits again. How does everyone handle this? I'd have it resized but then when I lose the weight it'll not fit again. 

I asked my husband and he said it was fine if I didn't wear anything at all until it fits again, but it seems like such a mean thing to do.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

If you would prefer wearing the ring, in some way, try a chain around your neck. I have eczema and my fingers swell, blister, crack, peel, etc. I just cannot wear them on my hand. So, I got a cheap chain... like the ones used for military dog tags. And I wear my wedding, engagement, and family rings on that chain everyday. I put it on as soon as I get up and take it off when I go to bed.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm almost 9 months pregnant right now and my ring is getting tight, but still fits for right now. I already bought a cheap imitation ring in the next size up to wear for when it no longer fits, as I would feel "naked" without something on my ring finger. I like having something there on my finger to let others know I am married and it feels better to me to wear something. I'm too nervous to have my wedding ring on a chain around my neck, as I'm afraid it would get lost. My husband is okay with me not wearing anything, but I want to have something on that finger.


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> If you would prefer wearing the ring, in some way, try a chain around your neck. I have eczema and my fingers swell, blister, crack, peel, etc. I just cannot wear them on my hand. So, I got a cheap chain... like the ones used for military dog tags. And I wear my wedding, engagement, and family rings on that chain everyday. I put it on as soon as I get up and take it off when I go to bed.


It would be nice if you could get a nicer chain (something strong and classy if you wear it every day) -- this is a good hint for your hubby as an anniversary gift *wink*. Guys sometimes need these kind of hints. Just mention you would hate your cheap chain to break and to lose your precious rings...


----------



## MyrnaLoy (Apr 23, 2013)

I had it on a chain around my neck too-- worked fine for me. I had twins and the swelling in my hands would go up and down so much it was pointless to try to wear any rings. 

I wouldn't worry too much about it--it's just a symbol. But if it makes you feel better, just get a cheap ring to wear in it's place til the real one fits again. My fingers went back to their original size a week or so after delivering, but if there's one thing I've learned it is that your body just does what it wants while recovering from pregnancy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry, not a chick, but my wife found the perfect solution when hers broke:

Take the pieces and let them fall to the bottom of your sock drawer.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I would wait until my ring fits.

Been married for almost 11 years never had a wedding ring, don't feel like I missed out on much and never had a problem. I feel that people place too much importance on them. I had a friend who had to borrow one from her SIL because she was pregnant and felt bad without one..

I don't know maybe its because I don't go around looking at people's hands to see if they have one or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

My hands swelled up for most of my pregnancy with my first ( I ended up with pre-eclampsia) so I wore an imitation ring for several months until my rings fit again.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I wore mine on my pinky.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

eyuop said:


> It would be nice if you could get a nicer chain (something strong and classy if you wear it every day) -- this is a good hint for your hubby as an anniversary gift *wink*. Guys sometimes need these kind of hints. Just mention you would hate your cheap chain to break and to lose your precious rings...


I don't wear regular jewelry. Besides, we picked it out together. He has one as well for his ring. We match. That matters more to me.


----------



## SweetAltina (May 30, 2013)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> My hands swelled up for most of my pregnancy with my first ( I ended up with pre-eclampsia) so I wore an imitation ring for several months until my rings fit again.


Had the same thing after my baby was born, unfortunately I've still got some weight since the baby so the ring is uncomfortable to wear.

I'd worried an imitation ring isn't the same as it's a cheap substitute. I only wear a ring because to me it shows my husband that I'm still 100% with him and dedicated to him. 

I'm worried the cheap chain it have would break and I'd lose my ring. That would be awful! Also it's way too big for my pinky so I've just been wearing a fake one for now. Just was curious what other women did. My husband seems to not care if I don't wear one at all, but then again he never takes his off so I'd feel like a hypocrite.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I wouldn't put my rings around my neck ever. I would put them in a safe place at home and wait until they fit before wearing them. Insurance will not replace lost wedding rings. We do have our rings insured.

It never bothered me taking them off during my pregnancies. I gained 100lbs each child. I was a runner then, so losing weight wasn't an issue. I was able to wear the rings fairly quickly after delivering the children. I'm not sure how and why I gained so much weight while being pregnant, but the doctors didn't say much.


----------



## northernlights (Sep 23, 2012)

I stopped wearing my rings when my first was born after I accidentally scratched her with it. I'm not a jewellery person, though, I feel more comfortable without them. I always thought it'd be a romantic thing to get a wedding ring tattooed on if you couldn't wear it all the time. You should do that!


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

Maricha75 said:


> I don't wear regular jewelry. Besides, we picked it out together. He has one as well for his ring. We match. That matters more to me.


In that case, it's all good!


----------



## eyuop (Apr 7, 2013)

By the way, a lot of people do notice if you are wearing a wedding band or not. If you are, they assume you are married. If you aren't they assume you aren't married. This is still part of our culture to significant degree.

However, wedding bands really do nothing at all to deter cheating. In fact, some people can be more attracted to married men/women since it proves they already have what it takes to win someone's heart. 

I love my wedding ring. My wife had mine custom made (hand carved) and I had hers custom made (hand crafted), too (by the same private jewler). We have both been hit on (at various times) while wearing our wedding rings, however.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I was grossly swollen for the last trimester with this pregnancy. I couldn't even wear shoes!

I just took it off, put in the drawer and told hubby I still loved him but that I didn't want to have to get it cut off.

After delivering, I stayed pretty swollen for about three weeks and then was able to wear it again.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

eyuop said:


> By the way, a lot of people do notice if you are wearing a wedding band or not. If you are, they assume you are married. If you aren't they assume you aren't married. This is still part of our culture to significant degree.
> 
> .


I don't know who you mean by a lot of people.

I have only been asked once about not wearing a ring by a coworker. I lived in five different states, I hold myself to good conduct everywhere I go, anyone I interact with on a regular basis will soon know I am married and have a child.You can also see their pictures on my work desk. 

The church where we married has at least one church in each state in the US, no one wears a wedding ring. I never heard of anyone having a problem by not wearing one.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

eyuop said:


> By the way, a lot of people do notice if you are wearing a wedding band or not. If you are, they assume you are married. If you aren't they assume you aren't married. This is still part of our culture to significant degree.


The church I belong to, the majority do not wear any jewelry, including wedding rings. Rather than rings, they often will give a watch. I think the significance is "until the end of time", but don't hold me to that lol. Point is, there are a lot of people who choose not to wear rings/any jewelry. My husband and I discussed this, before we married. We agreed that, since rings are not PROHIBITED, we would have them... they just were not a part of the ceremony. Hence, the choice of a "military chain" rather than a typical necklace.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

I bought a new one. After two pregnancies, my fingers stayed larger, and so my original ring probably just won't ever fit again. You could also get a cheap but quality band. I bought a stainless steel band for $6.95 on Amazon.com and it's really durable and nice quality.


----------



## Faiora (Apr 20, 2013)

Why not wear just a cheap, pretty ring you like, instead? That way you have a ring on your left hand, so the physical feeling of it is still there (and it's clear you're unavailable to all the other men out there ^_~)

Just a thought. You could lock up the wedding ring, or wear it around your neck or something.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

My wedding ring and my engagement ring aren't bonded, they are still separate, so one is a slightly smaller size than the other, because its worn further up my finger. So, when I gained my pregnancy weight, I took off my engagement ring, but still wore my wedding ring. 

I never wore it on a chain, because besides our car, its the most valuable thing we own, though it is insured if God forbid something happens to it. I used to live in NY, and I've seen girlfriends necklaces disappear right off their neck on the bus/subway from quick-fingered thieves and it will be 45 minutes before they ever realize its gone. So - I never felt comfortable during that. I kept it locked away for the time I didn't wear it. 

But yes, a cheaper non-stone ring could be an option in the mean time. I guess I never really get checked out a lot, so - I didn't put a lot of thought into it.


----------

